# Server storage manager



## Albiz (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys!

today i'm working on a VM with Windows Server 2008 R2, the role is File Services; File Server and File Server resource Manager are installed.
I want to delete all Thumbs.db and other Temporary files , from the folder Test that i've created, not only today but, if possible, every day.
What's the right way to do this?
Thanks
A

My english is still rusty..


----------

